# Dark Eldar extras



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, there are a lot of Dark Eldar here to show off. These were all added to the "german punk" wyches that I posted before. Hope you like them:


----------



## Shadowbadger (Jan 2, 2011)

Those are all really good, I like the scourge in particular.

It is nice to see them look dark but with a splash of colour.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

awsome, i love the random additons of colour to the wings of the scrouges  

need more rep power


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am going to agree with the others that the color on the scourge wings is awesome! The razorwing is also especially nice, the few purple accents in the large area of black is very eye catching.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

love it!! +rep


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

The wings makes that unit pop, few good idea. + Rep!


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

I really love your overall color scheme. The black and gold with bits of bright color thrown in looks very nice. Similar to my color scheme only done much better.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks.

This scheme started out with dark leather armor and anime hair colors for the wyches. When moving out from that start, the bright colors needed to exist somewhere on the other minis, so I started looking for places to put bright colors.

And those feathers just really wanted it.


----------

